# Is Wheat Bread That Much Better Than White?



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 26, 2006)

Is it?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 26, 2006)

Whole wheat bread would be better than white bread. But Sprouted grain bread would be the best.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 26, 2006)

Whole wheat bread is pretty much just as crap as white bread.


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 26, 2006)

wheat bread is often just as much crap as white bread...HOWEVER, whole grain or sprouted grain breads are not only yummy and nutritious, they provide a good deal of fiber and in some cases, good fats.


----------



## mike456 (Sep 26, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Whole wheat bread is pretty much just as crap as white bread.



damn I been gettng whole wheat bread sandwiches in lunch because I thought it had alot of fiber.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2006)

Whole grains and sprouted grains are the only decent ones.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks for the info, gotta cut down on wheat bread.  but at Trader Joe's they've got this high protien sprout bread (whatever it's called).  taste like crap compared to wheat but I guess it'll have to do.


----------



## assassin (Sep 27, 2006)

white bread is empty calories


----------



## assassin (Sep 27, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Whole grains and sprouted grains are the only decent ones.



whole wheat bread is fine ... isn't it ??


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 27, 2006)

assassin said:


> whole wheat bread is fine ... isn't it ??




NO *WHOLE WHEAT *is crap.  *WHOLE GRAIN* is decent.


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Sep 27, 2006)

assassin said:


> white bread is empty calories



Does anyone know if you *AT LEAST* get the carbs out of it?


----------



## Double D (Sep 27, 2006)

I do believe that they have classified white bread as a junk food (same category as candy) now.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 27, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Does anyone know if you *AT LEAST* get the carbs out of it?




What does getting the carbs out of it have to do with anything?

Of course you get carbs.  you could pour sugar down your throat and get carbs as well.


----------



## assassin (Sep 27, 2006)

911=InsideJob said:


> Does anyone know if you *AT LEAST* get the carbs out of it?



you get carbs in the form of simle carbs , sugars , and ofcourse an insulin spike..


----------



## L Armstrong (Sep 28, 2006)

Stay away from white pasta, rice and bread etc......It is empty calories which give nothing more than a blood sugar rush followed by a blood sugar crash, which then leads to craving more of this crap in order to get another hit.

No better than eating sugar!!

You need 100% whole wheat pasta, bread etc Which can be considered a true complex nutritious carb.

I am confused about the difference between whole wheat and whole grain, in the UK we look for 100% whole wheat?

Basically stay away from white flour and sugar too!!!

Check ingredients!


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Sep 28, 2006)

i eat bagguettes, cuz at my work they make dank sandwiches with baggguetes and its worth the 50% discount. just means more cardio baby.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 28, 2006)

Hmm Whole Grain?  Are these breads just as abundant as wheats and whites?  

In other words, am I going to find these at winn dixie and Publix?


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 28, 2006)

should be able too. they are frequent in grocery stores up here.

If you don't mind dropping the extra coin, go for some sprouted bread. ie eziekel brand.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 4, 2006)

white is processed close to the way sugar is. It's shit. You can use after a workout, for fast carbs but even then I still think thats stuid and you should only use whole grains after a workout (oats & whey)


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Oct 4, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Whole grains and sprouted grains are the only decent ones.



Source?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)

Smart ass!  One thing you will learn fast is that I never post anything I can't back up.
http://virtual.vtt.fi/inf/pdf/symposiums/2001/S213.pdf

Feed on all 151 pages of abstacts.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 4, 2006)

praise Jodi all of you heartless bastards!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2006)

Or you can read these:

http://atvb.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/21/12/2065
http://aje.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/158/3/243
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...ve&db=PubMed&list_uids=12145012&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...ve&db=PubMed&list_uids=14594783&dopt=Abstract
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/abstract/75/5/848
http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/abstract/78/5/965
http://jama.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/abstract/284/12/1534?view=abstract

Where's Bigdyl with his owned signs when you need him?


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Oct 4, 2006)

Smart ass!


----------



## 911=InsideJob (Oct 4, 2006)

You are really hot by the way.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 4, 2006)

get in line...its a mile long for this one!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 5, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Or you can read these:
> 
> http://atvb.ahajournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/21/12/2065
> http://aje.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/abstract/158/3/243
> ...




HAHAHAHA nice.

Oh Oh looks like you have excited him now Jodi. LOL


----------



## Jodi (Oct 5, 2006)




----------

